# Info Needed



## LoveToMow (Jun 19, 2013)

Any body working for Field Asset Services in Florida? Did some research and have read mostly bad things, but all in other states. :help: Thanks!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Two companies to stay away from FAS and Safegaurd.


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

^ Agree:thumbsup:


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Stay far away :thumbsup:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Love FAS


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

I wouldn't get to close to Michigan Real Estate Solutions either. They are like a Mini Safeguard, LOL


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Valley said:


> I wouldn't get to close to Michigan Real Estate Solutions either. They are like a Mini Safeguard, LOL


They might be even worse than SG.....


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

RUN FOREST, RUNNNNNNNNNNN

We just recently sent FAS packing, $2 bucks per order service charge and now they want cuts done for $22, so that means $20 per cut. I refuse to take the truck out of the yard for less than $40, and do not accept those 90 minute drives oneway.

The more time passes, the more hands get in line and cash flow ends up zilch-luckily We were smart enough to "go out of our way" for our direct bank contacts which has more than filled the gap left from giving certain clowns the boot.

If your really want to get good work and good pay, get in with Green River Capital as a direct contractor-pay is very good and paid within 14 days of completion, draws available for bigger jobs-it just rocks all around.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

We had decent experience with FAS...
There has been a lot of turn over so not sure how things are at this time....


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> We had decent experience with FAS...
> There has been a lot of turn over so not sure how things are at this time....


I have a feeeling that they are on the brink of failure. In talking with ALOT of ppl there I have been called ALOT to go out of area and just wont do it. They have been telling me that the "technology PUSH" was a bust and now they are having to back pedal. I dont care just bring it back wo where it was 7 years ago and treat ppl like you want to be treated. Not like we are your slaves. They ARE HURTING and I feel their reputation is unrepairably damaged. I would not let my dog work for them. Not even to furtilize one of their yards. I have been seeing alot of names from old tiimers that I have not seen in 6 + years ! they have down sized and when it comes to BIDS if it is requested by hte client they have to submit it. If they request it its their standard pricing that is beyond reproach .


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

NewEnglandProp said:


> RUN FOREST, RUNNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> We just recently sent FAS packing, $2 bucks per order service charge and now they want cuts done for $22, so that means $20 per cut. I refuse to take the truck out of the yard for less than $40, and do not accept those 90 minute drives oneway.
> 
> ...


 
Did they hire direct contractor? I check out website - there are no link for vendor application.


----------



## LoveToMow (Jun 19, 2013)

REO2Rentals said:


> Did they hire direct contractor? I check out website - there are no link for vendor application.


I responded to a Craigs List ad they placed in our area and waited almost a month for a response. :yawn:


----------

